# Can there be too much wind to hunt snow geese? (+video)



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Just gettin' pumped up for the spring season here and thought I'd throw this out there. This video was shot last year (spring 2012) on a day when the winds were blowing 25-40mph with gusts up to 50mph. As we were setting decoys I remember saying it many times...."this is either going to be 100 or a 0." We'll turns out it wasn't 100, but it was getting close.

I know there were several other groups that REALLY pilled into them this day as well.

I can think of at least two incredibly windy days we've hunted in recent years that turned out similar. One of the days the wind was so strong (50mph+), it would blow our blinds across the field when we got out to chase birds! That morning was well over 100.

So that begs the question....can it ever really be too windy to hunt snow geese?


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Sometimes I find in too high of a wind that they're able to hang up longer and analyze the spread more.

Awesome vid though.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

too windy for the birds, probably not. Too windy for my patience level,yes. I've never had a great hunt in high winds. Great as soon as it lets up but not while it's blowing hard. I will say tho that I never hunt the X intentionally and just run traffic so that may have alot to do with it.

Alex


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Super windy is fun sometimes. Only thing I dont like is that they get out really fast. 3rd shot is almost a wasted shot when its that windy.

Old vid of ours but its windy


----------



## schmill (Jan 31, 2011)

Bring on the wind!!! when hunting juvies and your on the X its a blood bath!! however if your hunting the big main push you may get blanked! cant wait for April let it blow let it blow :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've had mixed results but generally the birds want DOWN... My biggest problem has been with getting the shot to the birds sometimes the winddrift can be incredible, especially with steel shot.......


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

man I need to get into one of these hunts, I like the fast forwarding of the birds working the decoys then returning to regular speed when the call is taken.


----------

